# Lost hen



## smit0868 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have two chickens who never leave each other's side. They are free roaming chickens but at night they get locked up inside. When the sun starts to go down they usually go to the coop themselves. Tonight I went to lock them up and only one chicken was in there. My other one has not been found and she has been missing for 4 hours!!! What do I do??? I've looked everywhere! Trees, under sheds, houses, and porches, in the cornfield! I have tried bringing out her favorite food but that hasn't seemed to help! What do I do!?!?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Could be your hen has fallen prey to a predator. Nothing much you can do at that point but wait and see if she crawls out of a hiding place or is gone for good. Then you may reconsider free ranging the remaining and future chickens without a good system in place to protect them while they range.


----------

